# Pulled chicken, using chicken breasts?



## reens (Feb 1, 2017)

I already know the answer, I did a lot of searching on here and everyone uses thighs, but saw a few that have done it successfully with breasts. I just bought 40lbs of chicken breasts at Restaurant Depot and a friend asked me to make pulled chicken for his Super Bowl party...so I don't want to go out and buy a ton of thighs since I have these. 

My question is - can I brine them AND inject them before smoking or is that overkill? I was planning on doing both, but wanted to check with you experts first. I saw that Traeger posted a video doing it with cherry Dr. Pepper or something, but I'm not sure about it, so any thoughts are welcome. 

Thanks!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 1, 2017)

A brine on breasts only would be fine.  Injection, in my opinion, wouldn't be needed.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2017)

Agree with cranky doing both would be an over kill.

Warren


----------



## reens (Feb 1, 2017)

Dang...there's an injector sitting in my mailbox from Amazon right now that I was hoping to use. Maybe for another time. 

Thanks guys, much appreciated!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 1, 2017)

reens said:


> Dang...there's an injector sitting in my mailbox from Amazon right now that I was hoping to use. Maybe for another time.
> 
> Thanks guys, much appreciated!!


Oh, there's a lot of things you can do with that injector!

If you want to use it, go for it, I'd just go with a flavor that isn't too powerful...


----------



## reens (Feb 1, 2017)

Nah, I'll just save it for something else. I'd rather make sure it's right than just using it cause I got it. 

This will give me the itch to try it with something since I've never used one before.


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 1, 2017)

I would say one or the other.  However with the amount of chicken you have I would go with the brine.  Easier that way rather than trying to inject that many pieces.


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 1, 2017)

My experience with breasts is that they cant really pull... but if you brined them and then smoked them to temp and then chopped them up, then mixed with some finishing  sauce or BBQ  sauce, it can make a delicious meal!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2017)

I like to use Tony C's Creole butter for a poultry injection.

I also don't think it would be overkill to brine & inject.

We do pulled chicken breast all the time.

The key is not to overcook the chicken.

Pull the breasts out at 157, & let them rest for 20 minutes, then pull them.

The carryover cooking will bring them up to 165, which is safe for chicken.

Al


----------



## reens (Feb 2, 2017)

Al, you are like the smoking meat overlord. You always seem to not only have great advice, but reasoning and process behind. You're the man. Thank you very much, I will definitely be doing this and can't wait!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2017)

reens said:


> Al, you are like the smoking meat overlord. You always seem to not only have great advice, but reasoning and process behind. You're the man. Thank you very much, I will definitely be doing this and can't wait!!


Your giving me a big head!

Thanks for the compliment!

Let us know how they turn out, with photo's of course!

Al


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

I am waiting for pics as well. Now I am trying to see if I can get that Creole butter in Canada..... I have a feeling it will be a mailbox run across the border this spring.....


----------



## reens (Feb 5, 2017)

IMG_2094.JPG



__ reens
__ Feb 5, 2017


----------



## reens (Feb 5, 2017)

IMG_2095.JPG



__ reens
__ Feb 5, 2017


----------



## reens (Feb 5, 2017)

I did end up doing a short brine, as well as inject with Tony Cs creole butter. While it obviously looks more chopped than pulled, it still came out fantastic and not dry at all. Thanks for the tips, I'll be doing this again soon!!!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 5, 2017)

Way to go, Looks great.... keep up the good work.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2017)

That's great!

I'm glad it turned out so well for you!

Al


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Feb 6, 2017)

That's some mighty fine lookin chicken!!

Good Job


----------

